# Mind games



## jambo (Sep 1, 2012)

7h15 m3554g3
53rv35 70 pr0v3
h0w 0ur m1nd5 c4n
d0 4m4z1ng 7h1ng5!
1mpr3551v3 7h1ng5!
1n 7h3 b3g1nn1ng
17 wa5 h4rd bu7
n0w 0n 7h15 l1n3
y0ur m1nd 1s
r34d1ng 17
4u70m471cally
w17h0u7 3v3n
7h1nk1ng 4b0u7 17
b3 pr0ud! 0nly
c3r741n p30pl3 c4n
r3ad 7h15
pl3453 5h4r3 1f
u c4n r34d 7h15​


----------



## OPC'n (Sep 1, 2012)

This message serves to prove how our minds can do amazing things! Impressive things! In the beginning It was hard but now on this line your mind is reading it automatically without even thinking about it be proud! Only certain people can read this please share if you can read this.


----------



## ProtestantBankie (Sep 1, 2012)

OPC'n said:


> This message serves to prove how our minds can do amazing things! Impressive things! In the beginning It was hard but now on this line your mind is reading it automatically without even thinking about it be proud! Only certain people can read this please share if you can read this.



Excellent.

Can you translate my Greek New Testament next?


----------



## OPC'n (Sep 1, 2012)

ProtestantBankie said:


> OPC'n said:
> 
> 
> > This message serves to prove how our minds can do amazing things! Impressive things! In the beginning It was hard but now on this line your mind is reading it automatically without even thinking about it be proud! Only certain people can read this please share if you can read this.
> ...



Sure! I love these kinds of puzzles!! lol


----------



## Unoriginalname (Sep 1, 2012)

ProtestantBankie said:


> Can you translate my Greek New Testament next?


Or better yet do my taxes?


----------



## OPC'n (Sep 1, 2012)

Unoriginalname said:


> ProtestantBankie said:
> 
> 
> > Can you translate my Greek New Testament next?
> ...



ooooh i rock doing taxes!


----------



## Goodcheer68 (Sep 2, 2012)

I can read it. At first I thought I wasn't going to be able to , but then on that certain line it just kept flowing.


----------



## Ruby (Sep 2, 2012)

Same here.


----------



## JennyG (Sep 2, 2012)

I can do it, but only if I keep going fast and don't stop to think about it (as the centipede said about knowing the order to move his legs in)


----------



## JennyG (Sep 2, 2012)

it's the smae whit wodrs msipseleld as lnog as the frist and lsat are rgiht....
at laset I read that smehowere


----------



## JonathanHunt (Sep 2, 2012)

God gave us amazingly capable brains, for sure


----------

